# Delphi at 3...and with more weight on her



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It was Delphi's birthday today, and we all know that every time one of my dogs has a birthday, there are pictures.

However, I wanted a new critique of her since she's filled out a bit...I would particularly appreciate comments on her shoulder and length of body, I'm not quite sure what I'm seeing in terms of her front (having an issue with seeing the angles).

I'm sorry about the lighting on her pasterns....I can try and make it darker.

She has gained 15 pounds







And yes...there ARE a lot of pictures


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I think she is beautiful. Sorry can't help with conformation.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched female with a very nice topline and excellent secondary sex characteristics. High withers, her croup could be longer. Her angulation is too extreme for my tastes, but my biggest complaint is that it is not balanced with the front. Good anglulation in front, but while she has a good length to her upper arm it is VERY upright. This might not be as bad if there was more layback to her scapula. I would like to see firmer pasterns and tighter feet. She has an excellent underline.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:while she has a good length to her upper arm it is VERY upright.


Would you mind explaining a little more? This is something I still don't understand. Since it's "upper arm" I don't stand how it could be upright, since it is vertical anyway, no?

Tighter feet in the front, rear, or both (I do agree they're a bit "open" in the rear). Her fronts are a bit loose, though not as bad as they were (I did her nails today...they got a little out of control with all that's gone on).

If possible Lisa, could you draw some angle lines along the outline out of her shoulder to help a bit?

How does her croup look? I feel it's a bit short.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is the problem. The upper arm is not supposed to be vertical. The upper arm, btw, is the lower part of the shoulder from the elbow to the point of the shoulder.

I would have to find a good photo for you of what I mean by a tighter foot. Someone posted one on another thread awhile back.

Yes, as I said her croup could be longer.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

An example of a correct shoulder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

and that same dog in motion. See how the shoulder is able to open up and reach without the dog's head being lifted.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Lisa, would you compare the above moving pic to Ty's moving pic and the stacked pic to Ty's and tell me what you think. I think your example is a mature male and Ty is still only 16 months so the chest hasn't dropped yet. I'd love to hear a comparison so i know what I am looking at. Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackie

If you would wear that tie dye tee no one would notice the few less than perfect areas of your beautiful girl. I think she looks better when her head isn't held so hi. I love her top and bottom lines, her croup looks better in motion if I remember correctly. Pasterns a little weak, would like to see them a little more upright.

But the key is the tee shirt!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa, who is th edog in the picture??


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Bodo Lierberg


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I LOVE Delphie!







She looks so feminine and strealined and swoopy! (whaddaya mean "swoopy" isn't in the breed standard?







) Her head has such character and expression on it. I like "mellow" and curious. Are her pasterns a wee bit low? She's very typey, nice long second thigh, looks like she will produce some lovely puppies! For my tastes, I would put her with a stocky male. (ignore me, I like "coarse"







)While she isn't deeply pigmented, I like the amount of black on her, where are how it reaches. I think her pigment is good too for her type. Does she have white on hindfeet and possibly chest? My W. German showline male had a teeny bit of silvering on hindtoes of one foot. I wonder if she may fill out a bit more too, as she only just turned 3. Her condition looks very, very good now, Jackie.







I think what I like best is her head and neck. Nice length of neck, and her expression.. like a dog I would want to know better. (don't listen to me, I used the word "swoopy!")

Jackie, she is a truly eye-catching girl who I hope you show more!! To me, she looks balanced, athletic, and GORGEOUS. She looks like she'd be light on her feet and float, too. (swoopy!) In my uneducated opinion, you did *EXCELLENT* in getting this female for your program!! I hope that you are absolutely delighted with this stunning lady -- you should be!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

It sure is!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:I love her top and bottom lines, her croup looks better in motion if I remember correctly. Pasterns a little weak, would like to see them a little more upright.


Now, I have a question regarding pasterns. I do not dispute there is an "issue" with them, but WHEN do you declare "overangulated" and when do you declare "weak", because IMO there IS a difference.



> Quote:But the key is the tee shirt!


HAHA! Doc, we might not agree on everything, but you sure do have a good sense of humor









By the way, I am looking at boys that are more "coarse" (by American standards...I like the thick ones too xD), and I want to "fix" her pasterns, croup, and what I feel is a weak underjaw (second picture shows it best).



> Quote:I think she looks better when her head isn't held so hi.


Does it throw off her shoulder angles and make her look more upright through the front than she really is? Or is it just general preference?

Normally I wouldn't string her up so much, but I was throwing bait, so I needed her to stay (I only throw in training, NEVER in a ring).

And yes Patti, she does have some pale toes on that one rear foot, and a tiny chest patch of white, however, she is not NEARLY as pale as these pictures show. That's just crappy lighting.

In person her color is nice. She is not black and red, but I am not a black and red fanatic....black and tan is just fine by me











> Quote:I wonder if she may fill out a bit more too, as she only just turned 3.


YES!!!! She has a ways to go too!

I can't remember if I showed this photo or not, but I never get tired of it:









Doc, is this more to your liking in terms of head placement?









And just so you can better see her feet, where poor lighting isn't paling them out. The stack is UGLY, please forgive it. It was more about showing her condition at the time than making her look perfect.









And the feets again (The foot sticking out in the rear is the one that is the palest):









And I still love this photo (I'm holding her BACK, not trying to get her head up, and her hock is not on the ground, just hidden by grass)


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackie, her feet look much better in the above photo (IMO). 22 degree angle on the pasterns - weak pasterns give a larger angle. Long pasterns look like they were stretched IMO. I think the loose feet makes her pasterns look longer. I like her head position in the stack in the picture above without assistance - her "standing" by herself. OK I am being extremely picky Jackie - you know I love your dog. There are just a few minor things to breed up on. A little more slant in the shoulder area, a little tighter feet, some work on the pasterns, maybe a longer croup. All things you can handle.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:There are just a few minor things to breed up on.


Aren't there always









I agree on all the above that you mentioned correcting. My additions to it are the weak underjaw, eye set, and ear set (if we're REALLY going to pick...the underjaw DOES bother me though).


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I het hte ear placement but what does an under jaw mean?


----------

